

Chrome Logger - dedalus
http://craig.is/writing/chrome-logger/

======
andrewguenther
Why would I write logging code in my application specifically for this?
Looking at the Python library, this could easily be implemented as a handler
for the standard logging module, absolutely no reason I should have to write
separate application code for this.

